# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  [RESOLVED] .NET linker

## ABuenger

From a 3rd party vendor a .NET linker is available, which links the required assemblies together and allows the deployment of the application without the whole framework.

That also allows better code protection as well as native compilation.

Any plans to support this in Visual Studio?

----------


## steixeira

We're doing some research in this area right now, but as of now this research is not close to being productized.

Thanks,

Steve Teixeira
Group Program Manager
Visual C++

----------

